
Show HN: A browser extension that prevents “pastejacking” - byoogle
https://github.com/rocketshipapps/hardenedpaste
======
byoogle
Pastejacking is an interesting new exploit that was discussed last week on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11757973](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11757973)

I took a crack at creating a patch in the form of an extension since I’ve
created some similar extensions before (Adblock Fast, Disconnect, Facebook
Disconnect). The extension works by providing a small shim to override
exploitable JS methods on the webpages you go to.

You can install Hardened Paste for Chrome from the Web Store:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hardened-
paste/gie...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hardened-
paste/gielgconhpjjpkkfomnkdnfinilggdmk)

An Opera port is in review and, if there’s interest, we can also port the
extension to Firefox and Safari.

